# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  77west

## SVW

I have been looking at this property with great interest!  It looks beautiful & peaceful, just what I need.  It's fairly new so have any of you stayed there? Any thoughts?

----------


## hey_mon

Believe it has just recently opened.  We are staying at Lyric. I'll in a few weeks and I think I read the owner of Lyric is also the owner of 77 West.  Will definitely be looking at the property when we are there, and plan on trying the restaurant as well.

----------


## Chrispy

Lyric looks sweet. any negatives to it?

----------


## hey_mon

We are there in 4 more weeks.....will let you know.  My hunch says what could be negative in treasure beach, but hey, you never know.  Will put a small report up!

----------


## Rumghoul

Some day we may try Lyric.  Heading back to Villa Du Soleil in a couple weeks.  We will have to check out 77 West - pretty close to where we will be.

----------


## SVW

Let me know what you think after checking it out if you don't mind.  The pictures are beautiful.

----------


## hey_mon

> Some day we may try Lyric.  Heading back to Villa Du Soleil in a couple weeks.  We will have to check out 77 West - pretty close to where we will be.


Hey Rumghoul, we are at Villa De la  Sable on the 24th of Feb for a week.  Any chance we overlap?

----------


## bigbamboo

> I have been looking at this property with great interest!  It looks beautiful & peaceful, just what I need.  It's fairly new so have any of you stayed there? Any thoughts?


We had dinner there one night last month. Food was good the views were incredible. A pod/school/?  of dolphins swam buy while we were having cocktails which was way cool. The property looked really well put together.

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - nope, we will miss each other again.  Have you ever stayed at De la Sable?  Let me know how it is.  If I ever get friends to come with us it might be a good option.  ENJOY!!

----------


## hey_mon

> hey_mon - nope, we will miss each other again.  Have you ever stayed at De la Sable?  Let me know how it is.  If I ever get friends to come with us it might be a good option.  ENJOY!!


Thank you, I will let you know what we think.   Would be a great property to get 5 or 6 couples down for a vacay!!!  Any good restaurants in the Close vicinity for breakfast or dinner?  Trying to figure out what to have prepared while we are there and what we will go out for.....

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_Mon - we have our cook make dinner every night but Sunday (I always make her stay away Sunday and spend day with her family) so we really don't eat out.  In Billy's Bay Strikey's is supposed to have good lion fish in coconut milk, everyone (the locals at least) seem to like the food at 77 West and the singing chef always sounds interesting.  Just got back late last night - had a blast.  Weather not too good - too windy to go in the sea, a little rain but still nice and warm

----------


## Spiff

SVW We stayed at Lyric in December and met the owner Annabelle Todd (She is wonderful BTW).  She is also one of the three partners that own 77 West. She invited us out to see 77 West so we went over one afternoon and hung out in their restaurant/bar.  Having been there I would say that the pictures on the website are very accurate.  It is a lovely spot, and from what we could see the place is very well managed and ran.  The bar and restaurant were very nice and the prices were pretty reasonable.   Service was friendly, and very good.   Food was very good. The views were post card worthy.      I know from researching things online that sometimes a hotels website makes things look nicer than than the reality, but I just looked at 77West.net again, and the place is exactly as advertised. Hope this helps!

Spiff

----------


## SVW

Thanks Spiff.  That does help  :Smile:

----------


## johng

hey-mon,

Have a great trip!! Stay safe and have fun. Looking forward to some photos and trip reports!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Have fun hey_mon - I know you will

----------

